# Happy 1st Birthday Carley!!!



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Just wanted to share my sweet Carley's photos!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

artytime::cheer: OMG, she was always adorable, but she turned into a show dog!! 

Happy Birthday, gorgeous Carley! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy birthday, Carley! I am super impressed with her coat, wow!!! She is such a doll


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Carley!!! You sure are a Beauty!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili:happy birthday carley rose!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

She has grown into a beautiful lady! What an amazing job on her coat.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jane, your Carley is beautiful:wub:



:wub:Happy Birthday beautiful Carley:wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

C..........Can someone tell me if this is a toy or real fluff?:smhelp:

A..........Amazing look:tender:

R..........Running to get one too :yahoo:

E..........Everyone wants one like her:wub2:

Y..........Yes, Happy 1st Birthday to a gorgeous fluff:drinkup:






*


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday, sweet and beautiful Carley!


:dothewave:arty::dothewave:arty:


Wow, she's such a beauty and I love her expressive and dark eyes! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy First Birthday Carley

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You know Ben has a thing for her! Happy Birthday sweetie, we love seeing your pictures on IG, you are one beautiful sassy girl.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Princess!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, she's absolutely STUNNING:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday little one.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> artytime::cheer: OMG, she was always adorable, but she turned into a show dog!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, gorgeous Carley! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


Thank you Elisabeth!!! Carley's parents were the show dogs.... Carley just happens to look and act like them. She is very mouthy, like her daddy, hehe. We are very blessed to have this little girl with us!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Fee said:


> Happy birthday, Carley! I am super impressed with her coat, wow!!! She is such a doll


Thank you Arnela!!! We are loving her to pieces!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Happy Birthday Carley!!! You sure are a Beauty!!!!


Aw.... Deborah thanks so much!! You have four precious darlings of your own!! Hugs to your babies!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

sherry said:


> :chili::chili::chili:happy birthday carley rose!:chili::chili::chili:


Thank you so much Sherry!! We had a good time!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> She has grown into a beautiful lady! What an amazing job on her coat.


Oh thank you Christy!!! I love grooming her hair!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Jane, your Carley is beautiful:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> :wub:Happy Birthday beautiful Carley:wub:


Thank you Paula!! Your Matilda is a beauty too for sure!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Piccolina said:


> C..........Can someone tell me if this is a toy or real fluff?:smhelp:
> 
> A..........Amazing look:tender:
> 
> ...


Thank you Sammy for all your kind words!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

luvsmalts said:


> Happy Birthday pretty girl!


Thank you so much Pat!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Alexa said:


> Happy 1st Birthday, sweet and beautiful Carley!
> 
> 
> :dothewave:arty::dothewave:arty:
> ...


Thank you so much Alexandra!! She is a jewel....:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lynda said:


> Happy First Birthday Carley
> 
> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


Lynda, your four are so adorable!!! I think you need to loan me a playmate for Carley :thumbsup: Thank you for the bday wishes!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> You know Ben has a thing for her! Happy Birthday sweetie, we love seeing your pictures on IG, you are one beautiful sassy girl.


Well, Carley has a thing for Ben too.....if you gave me Ben, then we both would have a girl and a boy!!:thumbsup: Ok, I know that will never happen but know we love your babies too for sure and love seeing them in photos and videos!!!
Thank you for your bday wishes!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Happy Birthday Princess!arty:arty:arty:


Thank you so much Joanne!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Ahag said:


> Wow, she's absolutely STUNNING:wub:


Thank you so much Ashley!! We love her so!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Happy birthday little one.


Oh thank you Walter but this little one is all of 4 lbs....so she is a big girl!! :wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L.................Love to gorgeouse Carley:tender:






*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Carley is gorgeous!!! Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Piccolina said:


> L.................Love to gorgeouse Carley:tender
> 
> Thank you!! Of course L is of LOVE:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Of course L is of LOVE:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Carley is gorgeous!!! Happy Birthday pretty girl!


Thank you Nida!! Emma and Bailey are gorgeous too!!:wub::wub:


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

A BEAUTIFUL coat, and no tear stains????? AMAZING!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday sweet Carly. You are so beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Carley!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow. Just stunning!


----------

